# White/Sacred Lotus & Marijuana



## Sterling313 (Dec 8, 2016)

So, the other day I was out with a buddy of mine, and we decided to smoke what little bud we had left (I cannot remember the strain for the life of me. Strawberry something?). There wasn't enough to create a king sized joint, and there wasn't a pipe around for us to use. I told my buddy I had Blue Lotus.

Blue Lotus is an Egyptian herb that was used in ceremonies in their culture. It contains the main alkaloid of apomorphine, which after reading a study about the chemical reaction between THC and apomorphine, apparently THC dramatically heightens the effects of apomorphine, producing a powerful high that doesn't even require that much bud.

So that's exactly what we did. We rolled a king sized RAW joint with a joint roller (because convenience) and smoked the entire thing equally. The joint was half bud, and half lotus.

oh fuck

We were so incredibly stoned that we both recall our astral bodies trying to leave our physical bodies. It's a wild experience that I recommend to people that smoke. If you don't smoke, I would never tell you to.

*Question - *This is the main point of the thread. Has anybody ever tried White Lotus and/or mixed it with bud, and what was it like in general? I ordered some two days ago and will be getting them either tomorrow or next week.

Any and all info would be helpful. Even if they're insults.


----------



## sanjuan (Mar 14, 2017)

I can't think of a helpful insult right now, sorry.

Edit: you might have had more of a response in "Hallucinogenic Substances"


----------

